# μηχανολογικός λάκκος



## Lexoplast (Mar 16, 2008)

Σε μελέτη για την κατασκευή σταθμού της Πυροσβεστικής, προβλέπεται "μηχανολογικός λάκκος" στο χώρο του αμαξοστασίου. Ξέρετε αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιος λάκκος; Μέχρι στιγμής οι υποψίες μου λένε ότι οφείλεται σε κακή μετάφραση από αγγλικά ["(fire engine) service pits"]. Παίζει;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι πρόκειται για το "service (ή oil change) pit".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

Πώς λέγεται, όμως, στα ελληνικά το service (oil change) pit;


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 16, 2008)

"Χώρος συντήρησης (σέρβις) οχήματος"; Pits δεν λέγονται και οι ειδικά διαμορφωμένοι χώροι στις πίστες αγώνων;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικό πράγμα. 
Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που ανέφερε ο Lexoplast, νομίζω ότι είναι πραγματικός λάκκος, που εξυπηρετεί στο να μπορείς να βρεθείς κάτω από το αυτοκίνητο χωρίς να το σηκώσεις ψηλά. Αυτό ρωτάω πώς αποδίδεται στα Ελληνικά, αν δεν αποδοθεί "λάκκος".
Αυτό, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς λέγεται, όμως, στα ελληνικά το service (oil change) pit;


"*Τάφρος επιθεώρησης οχημάτων*" [Άρθρο 11 του ΠΔ 78/88 - "Καθορισμός των όρων και προϋποθέσεων ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας συνεργείων συντήρησης και επισκευή αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσικλετών και μοτοποδηλάτων, καθώς και της διαδικασίας χορήγησης αδειών, ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας αυτών" (ΦΕΚ 34/Α/25-2-88)]


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 16, 2008)

Εντελώς πληροφοριακά: Στον στρατό, πάντως, αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα το λέγαμε (για την ακρίβεια το λέγανε, οι μογγόλοι* και οι καραβανάδες) "ριμίζα".


*οδηγοί


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2008)

Τη «ρεμίζα» (όπως συνηθίζεται, μάλλον από το γαλλικό remise) τη λένε και οι πυροσβέστες (εδώ, τουλάχιστον). Και όχι μόνο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 16, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ρεμίζα είναι συνολικά το αμαξοστάσιο (ή όρχος οχημάτων στο στρατό) και όχι ο λάκκος ή τάφρος επιθεώρησης. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2008)

Ειδικά να λέγεται έτσι η τάφρος επιθεώρησης, όχι, δεν το πιστεύω. Αλλά οι χρήσεις παίζουν από χώρο στάθμευσης έως χώρο συντήρησης και επισκευών. (Κάποιος έχω την εντύπωση ότι τον χρησιμοποιεί αντί για τη ρεμούλα, επηρεασμένος από τη «μίζα».) Οπότε, οι σημασίες λάστιχο...


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 17, 2008)

Λέξο, στον στρατό τουλάχιστον θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ότι άλλο όρχος, άλλο ριμίζα (επιμένω στο "ι" του ρι). Η ριμίζα ενδέχεται να βρίσκεται μέσα στον όρχο, αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Στη μονάδα μου, λόγου χάρη, στη Θράκη --αποθήκη πυρομαχικών, ο Θεός έδωσε και δεν έγινε της Αλβανίας καμιά μέρα-- η ριμίζα βρισκόταν έξω και μακριά από τον χώρο του όρχου οχημάτων. (Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν καν λάκκος. Ήταν το κενό που προέκυπτε ανάμεσα σε δύο ενισχυμένα τοιχία.)


----------

